# Sill Primer stonechip Underseal.



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

I've just started repair work on a Peugeot outer sill. It's coming along well. However the sill has factory primer stone chip which is now gone due to the repair .

I know this is applied with a Shultz gun but what's the best process/ product to replicate the original finish ?

My initial thought is to flat out the original edge and create a new one just by masking off a line. Then add the stonechip, remote the tape, smooth off then paint. Any thoughts on this ?


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

You may be best stonechipping the whole sill, I would use U-POL Gravitex personally but shultz should work.

The tip is to create your masking line, spray the stone chip, de mask, let it dry and cure, and sand it back with a flat block, to create a subtle effect like above


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Do you think it's best to remove the old line first ?


I'll try the upol stuff cheers 😂


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

don't have to, I would key up the old stonechip well, maybe with a 500, where your repair area is, have good full coverage, and gradually go outwards into the existing stonechip to "blend" it out


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks for that. I'll put some pics on showing how it's comes out 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoalK (7 mo ago)

theshoe202 said:


> Thanks for that. I'll put some pics on showing how it's comes out
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


HI, I know this was years ago but how did it go? Did you blend succesfully? How did you finish it off? Cheers!


----------

